# 99144 with 52 modifier?



## Jacobpayton (Aug 24, 2011)

In the Sept Pink Sheet, the new guidelines for time were discussed in relationship to 99144 and 99145.  Just below that section, it addressed the use of 52 modifier with another time based procedure code (95972).  So if my physician generally provides sedation for 5-10 minutes (less than the midway point for the 99144) could we still bill the 99144 using the 52 modifier (same concept, right?) or is there nothing he can charge for his sedation?


----------



## brockorama01 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Pink Sheet was right about this change beginning January '11.   Conscious Sedation of short duration is billed as 99144 with modifier 52.  The good news is that even though the modifier is "reduced service" I have never seen reimbursement reduced.

Brock Berta


----------

